# [Risolto] Errore stupido make menuconfig

## davedeth

Ave a tutti! Ieri notte ho installato la fida gentoo su un nuovo pc che mi è capitato tra le mani e stamattina ho provato a modificare il kernel. Peccato che da bravo sveglione che sono ho fatto un errore stupido: nella riga dove specifico il firmware ho scritto radeon/R600_rCl.bin invece di radeon/R600_rLc.bin

e adesso non riesco a sistemarlo nessun modo (il tasto cancella non funziona a quanto pare -.-). Qualcuno sa come aiutarmi? Grazie in anticipo.Last edited by davedeth on Wed Mar 16, 2011 2:54 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Onip

prova ad editare a mano il .config con il tuo editor di fiducia

----------

## davedeth

Ok... ho cercato quel benedetto .config ma non l'ho trovato -.- Qualche dritta?

----------

## k01

/usr/src/linux/.config

----------

## davedeth

Grazie infinite! Ho risolto.

----------

